
We Have No Reason to Believe 5G Is Safe - furcyd
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/we-have-no-reason-to-believe-5g-is-safe/
======
bifrost
I can't believe Scientific American published this drivel!

There are outright lies in it from a man who should've been fired years ago.
He constantly posts mistruths in some sort of bid for fame or something, I
really don't understand why. There are NO credible scientists or doctors or
peer reviewed studies that support his claims.

If you want the real story:
[https://medium.com/@tomsparks/is-5g-dangerous-405a19e9ea88](https://medium.com/@tomsparks/is-5g-dangerous-405a19e9ea88)

~~~
lucideer
Seems odd to purport that a scientist is not credible, and cite a blogpost by
a tech founder as your more credible rebuttal. A tech founder working in the
industry in question no less (networking).

